# What's up in New Orleans?



## flying frog (Aug 3, 2007)

Does anyone know how FEMA tree work is going down in the Big Easy?
I'm looking to go down with a contractor and climb in Jeff. Parish. I'm told the new contracts are based on properties done, instead of by the yard. Is anyone making any money? How's the crime in Jeff. Parish? Any warnings or things to look out for, or bring with?


----------



## joesawer (Aug 10, 2007)

Warning- Don't let them get behind on pay. The big disaster relief companies have perfected the art of getting subs to do the work and pay them later and later eventually breaking them. The employees who do the work often don't get paid.


----------



## flying frog (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the warning, but it doesn't appear to be happening anyway. Seems like any movement toward that area of the country for work doesn't pan out the way it's advertised.


----------

